# Tips and Advice



## JuniorMonjarrez (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello everyone I'm currently a Junior Service Tech that's fairly new in the trade. I've been learning and picking up on everything I can. So if anyone has any advice or tips on servicing Furnaces and ACs contact me or reply here. I work in Northern Utah. 100% residential and my company works with Bryant, Day&Night, and Goodman. 
My recent job was a Bryant short cycling but it wasn't giving an error code and the board was sending out the correct amount of volts to the entire system. I was a little stuck because it was my first time out by myself (it was the bosses house. They sent me out to see how much I learned) BUT I decide to replace the pressure switch and the flame sensor. It fired right up!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## acmanhouston (Feb 28, 2017)

As a general guide, just go with your first instinct. I have known a lot of guys new to the trade to over think the problem and end up costing the homeowner more than they should have.


----------



## belangerheating (Feb 10, 2017)

acmanhouston said:


> As a general guide, just go with your first instinct. I have known a lot of guys new to the trade to over think the problem and end up costing the homeowner more than they should have.


Sound advice :thumbsup:


----------



## TheHeatAndAirGuy (May 29, 2017)

Learn the refrigerant cycle. This was one the first things I learned in vo-tech and has served great in the field.


----------

